# Cannot find a good trainer/club in my area. What should I do?



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Ok so Baron will be 17 weeks old tomorrow. Since day one we have been working with him little by little for basic commands. He knows look, we are still working on him holding the look (or watch), sit, lay down, his recall is ok but could use some improvement, and he is doing pretty well with stay so far. I've had plenty of dogs since I was a child and have always been active in their training. When I got my first Sheltie at 11 years old I did more than just basic training and at one point wanted to be a professional dog trainer. I taught myself because my parents wouldn't pay for classes. So what I am saying is that I myself am not a beginner with training dogs.


We live in North Alabama. The only training clubs/classes in our city is either a chain dog store or one club that is recognized by AKC which he is registered with. I do not like any of my options. I asked to sit in on a half a class for each and I just was not impressed with anything they were offering. I felt that I myself could do better and save me from paying $95+ in classes. There are a couple that are at least a good 45 minute drive for us and I feel that they would provide the best training for me to teach him but I've checked out their training schedules and they all conflict with my work hours. 


I just want what is best for Baron and am kind of at a loss. I definitely do not want to fail him. What can I do? Is YouTube an option? Has anyone ever had any success with tutorials on there? I feel like I'm asking stupid questions but at this point I do not even care, lol. Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Gary Hanrahan in Springville is close.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> Gary Hanrahan in Springville is close.


It's about a 2 hour drive from where we are at, but I will definitely look into him! Thank you!


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Unless you have some specific goals outside of what you've done in the past, I don't see why you couldn't train him on your own.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Like Steve said,unless you plan to compete in a particular venue or need hands on help with a specific issue,you can train yourself.See the recent (yesterday?)thread about urban agility.Moms has wonderful suggestions about training and socialization!


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

Steve Strom said:


> Unless you have some specific goals outside of what you've done in the past, I don't see why you couldn't train him on your own.


Thank you! We have discussed maybe doing agility with him, but nothing other than obedience as of yet.


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

dogma13 said:


> Like Steve said,unless you plan to compete in a particular venue or need hands on help with a specific issue,you can train yourself.See the recent (yesterday?)thread about urban agility.Moms has wonderful suggestions about training and socialization!



I will definitely go find that post! Thank you!


----------

